# In need of a Plant ID



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I picked up this plant from a LFS last week. I guy who ordered them wasn't in and the guy working there didn't know what it was. Any know what it is


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Rotala Macandra. Very difficult plant.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

+1 Rotala Macrandra

Place it in an area that receives decent flow, this will increase the overall growth speed of the plant and appearance.

It's actually a very easy species to propagate, I've propagated this original Macrandra in various conditions and the plant will easily adapt to any environment - with co2, moderate-high lighting, and aquasoil, this species will easily become a weed if not trimmed every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks guys. Here's to hoping it takes off. I have the lighting, soil, and co2 I also planted it directly where the co2 is misted into the tank. Not on purpose just kind of worked out.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

planter said:


> Thanks guys. Here's to hoping it takes off. I have the lighting, soil, and co2 I also planted it directly where the co2 is misted into the tank. Not on purpose just kind of worked out.


Then keep your scissors handy, best of luck.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

regular rotala macrandra for sure, make sure iron levels are up and lots of light, plant them at least 1/3 inch a part to make sure lower leaves dont just rot, unless you have crazy light


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

regular rotala macrandra for sure, make sure iron levels are up and lots of light, plant them at least 1/3 inch a part to make sure lower leaves dont just rot, unless you have crazy light


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey Jimmy I forgot to mention I picked up some blyxa from you a month ago or so. I came to your place of business. I was going to indroduce myself but you looked kinda busy.


----------

